# DFWAPC Email List



## mike cameron (Aug 11, 2004)

I have updated the email list to include all currently paid members, and sent a welcome message to everyone. If you did not receive this email and think you are a paid member, please contact me as I have probably miss-typed your email address while setting up the list.

Thanks,
Mike Cameron
DFWAPC Secretary/Treasurer
[email protected]


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Next time you publish the member list, would you please include individual email addresses for the members to allow for more selective correspondence

thanks

Bob


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

yes, could we all be note-a-fied of who has what email, and is there a opinion on how many times per a day or week we get emails, i got a whole bunch since this morning....


----------



## mike cameron (Aug 11, 2004)

Mail Frequency --
There is a digest mode for the mail manager. It collects all of the posts for a day, and then sends one email with everything in it. If you would like me to enable it, just drop me an email. We have had several people select this option today. I think after people become familiar with the list, we won't have as much "chatter" on cluttering up everyone's inbox.

Member Email Directory --
I will publish a "directory" of email addresses, but I would like to give people a week or two to "opt-out" of the list if they wish.



Regards,
Mike


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Remember folks, Mike is compiling a members list for us all. :typing: There is no need to give your info to anyone else. Our members list will be forthcoming. :tea: We are here for you! :grouphug:


----------



## WRabbit (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks, Tex Gal!!

Jim


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Tex Gal.


----------

